# New to forum, ex-athlete



## LegacyDiver (Jul 11, 2015)

For starters I was really debating about joining this forum, however; after reading a post from a person called superman daddy or something like that, I can't remember his name but his post is the main reason I'm here.
I used to dive for a division 1 college and had an athletic scholarship. I weighed 155 lbs at 5'9" with only a 4 pack a little visible, my body fat was at 14%. After being plagued with injuries for 2.5 yrs I decided it was time to hang up the towel and walk away from diving. I was 19 at the time.

I'm 25 now, I was going to the gym regularly but with work and everything going on in my life; its hard to have the motivation to get back in the gym. I never really look to bodybuilders for advice because I've always had a bad experience with them. But like I said after reading a couple posts from the above named, I decided to give it another shot. 

My stats now:
5'9"
175
BP: 110/75
My diet is crap right now consisting mostly tuna fish, adds, cigs, and coffee. When I go to the gym my workouts consist:

Legs:
Leg curl/extensions
One leg lunges with one foot on a bench with 2x35 lbs weights
Side lunges with 45 lbs
Leg press: start out with 3 plates and add 2 plates to each side at the end for 3 sets
Calf raises
Backflips

Arms:
Mostly working with cables, I don't know what most of these workouts are called; I'm sorry for my lack of knowledge of your sport.
Curls

Chest:
Bench/decline/incline 
Free weights 
Cables

Shoulders:
Mostly p90x workout

Cardio:
Every other day consisting of
1/2 mile sprint run
19 mins on elliptical level 10 medium pace
6 mile stationary bike as fast as I can

I'm just trying to get myself back in there consistently and figuring out what information is out there that I don't know. Thank you for reading.


----------



## brazey (Jul 11, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## LegacyDiver (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you sir, I appreciate your response.


----------



## muscleicon (Jul 12, 2015)

Welcome Legacydiver. Thanks for posting up stats. Not sure what type of experience you have had with bodybuilders, but for the most part, all here are a wealth of info as long as you do your part in researching and set goals.

_*Icon*_


----------



## trunk_monkey (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Great intro

Sent from my SPH-L600 using Tapatalk


----------

